
Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver Release Note - fcanela
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/26/ubuntu-18-04-lts-optimised-for-security-multi-cloud-containers-ai-268818519.1524780066
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

270+ comments

